# Intel pin-less CPU cuttings



## hammerdown (Sep 22, 2020)

Last post for today, I promise lol

I've read where most don't seem to bother with these due to yield & value-vs-volume & resources, or whatever, but I started saving them long before I noticed that and figured I'd continue until I got around to processing to recover the dots. So, I figured I'd make this my probable last batch of the year. My concern isn't so much as yield as it is the rubbery substance on the reverse side that was used to adhere & seal the heat spreader shields during manufacturing. Am I to expect a littering of rubbery debris in the solution?... or will most stay attached to the PCB?... or will it possibly get digested complicating filtering? My processing method, as usual, will be CuCl2+aeration for a couple weeks... possibly less time. Resistors & capacitors have been remove from the top sides, but some still contain tiny bits of solder that I didn't bother to grind off and don't think I want to waste the time hunting those few down to do so.


----------

